

Post-mortem report of my free online dating service; Part 1 pre launch - sosuke
http://www.sosuke.com/index.php/2011/02/07/post-mortem-report-of-my-free-online-dating-service-part-1/

======
sosuke
This was a post by request from another HN user
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2170627>) who was interested to hear
about my experience trying to start and run a free online dating service. I
realized then that it would be helpful to go back over the whole history which
is why I ended up deciding to break it up into two posts. I'm already working
on the "post launch" post that will go into how I went about trying to grow
and maintain the site before eventually shelving it.

~~~
mindcrime
Cool, looking forward to the next installment! Thanks for taking the time to
write this up.

In retrospect, do you feel it was a mistake to take on learning a whole new
technology stack for the project? Or did the technical stuff work out OK in
the long run?

